# Post a picture of your Christmas Tree



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, I got a wild hair up my butt last weekend and thought I should put up a tree for Christmas. What was I thinking?
I'm about half way done.
I thought it would be fun to see what everyone else is doing, maybe steal an idea or two.
Here's what I've got at the halfway mark....
Sorry for the blur, camera went dead.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Beautiful Tree!!!!!!! 

And I love the molding/trim work around your windows!!!!!! Just beautiful!


----------



## skullboy

*Hers a darn photo*

Which do you prefer?










or


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well SB, you weren't kiddin' about the beer bottles! LOL


----------



## BooGirl666

LMAO Skullboy... Come decorate my tree


----------



## skullboy

babygirl_kmp said:


> LMAO Skullboy... Come decorate my tree


It is easier than taking them to the recycleing bin.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ms. Wicked said:


> Beautiful Tree!!!!!!!
> 
> And I love the molding/trim work around your windows!!!!!! Just beautiful!


Thanks you Ms.Wicked
Here's a link to a view of my home, these are pictures before we moved in a y 1 & 1/2 ago.

http://www.thefrighteners.com/visualtour.htm


----------



## skullboy

Wow FE,that place is awesome!Please tell me its haunted too.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

skullboy said:


> Wow FE,that place is awesome!Please tell me its haunted too.


Thanks SB, funny story...At the time of closing on the house, just after we signed the paper work, Patty (the owner) told us that the house is Haunted, but not to worry, it's a freindly ghost and she talkes to me....
It did set you up for thinking you would see things.
With all the windows (different light sources) many shadows would appear.
So to say, at this point, haven't seen a thing


----------



## BooGirl666

Hey FE did ya tell Patty that its ok you like being around ghosts


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Jeff, your home is absolutely _stunning_!

I could tell by that window and the molding it was something special.

We had an old home in England (stone village school house built in 1860 then converted to a home in 1981). I like the space and well-planned layout of my newer home here, but we miss all of that genuine character of an old house. There's no replacing it.

Gorgeous home, Jeff.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

babygirl_kmp said:


> Hey FE did ya tell Patty that its ok you like being around ghosts


They already new of me doing the halloween thing, we only moved maybe a mile down the rd.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ms. Wicked said:


> Jeff, your home is absolutely _stunning_!
> 
> I could tell by that window and the molding it was something special.
> 
> We had an old home in England (stone village school house built in 1860 then converted to a home in 1981). I like the space and well-planned layout of my newer home here, but we miss all of that genuine character of an old house. There's no replacing it.
> 
> Gorgeous home, Jeff.


That is so true about the character, but with old homes like this, well, there is a lot of (maintaining) and repairs....
I have a corner post on the front of the house that has some old termite damage to it, looks like I'll have to lift the corner to cut out the rot and replace that section (just found this 3-4 days ago)


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> That is so true about the character, but with old homes like this, well, there is a lot of (maintaining) and repairs....
> I have a corner post on the front of the house that has some old termite damage to it, looks like I'll have to lift the corner to cut out the rot and replace that section (just found this 3-4 days ago)


LOL It's a labor of love. We always had something to do, too.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ms. Wicked said:


> LOL It's a labor of love. We always had something to do, too.


This looks awesome, a larger picture is needed!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> This looks awesome, a larger picture is needed!


I have tons of pictures on the other computer... I'll post some of them later.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ms. Wicked said:


> I have tons of pictures on the other computer... I'll post some of them later.


The House would be cool to see, but for now, just a picture of your tree would hold me over???


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> The House would be cool to see, but for now, just a picture of your tree would hold me over???


OK - I just took a picture and the battery went out - I've got to charge it up so I can download the pic. I got the puppy in the picture, too! LOL


----------



## skullboy

Is that puppy in every shot?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

skullboy said:


> Is that puppy in every shot?


Yes!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I hope that Skullboy notices the puppy!


----------



## BooGirl666

very beautiful... and what a cute puppy!


----------



## skullboy

Ms. Wicked said:


> I hope that Skullboy notices the puppy!


BITE ME!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Yes, I bite!!!!!!! 

Doesn't everybody around here?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

babygirl_kmp said:


> very beautiful... and what a cute puppy!


Thanks! She's such a good girl! We love her!


----------



## skullboy

Is the pup called Earnest?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Beautiful picture!


----------



## skullboy

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Beautiful picture!


FE,Would you stop sucking up to her already?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

skullboy said:


> FE,Would you stop sucking up to her already?


Not pointing fingers, but does this mean you don't like it? LOL

Bad boy, bad boy, whatcha gonna do.....


----------



## skullboy

Why do I keep hearing that? I will do nothing,I will sit quietly and wait for you to nod off and then.Err wait I mean nothing,I will sit here and drink quietly


----------



## slimy

Not my tree, but the ones that I am handing out as gifts.










Need a closer look?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sweet! 
How do I get on your "good" list? LOL


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I knew I liked Slimy.


----------



## Dr Morbius

HAhahaha (hic) hahahaha...


----------



## Lilly

Slimy nice trees.. please add me to your list also.


----------



## Brad Green

Wife won't let me hang liquor in our tree, damn, well, here it is:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Brad Green said:


> Wife won't let me hang liquor in our tree, damn, well, here it is:


Looks good, but with all the presents I can't tell which one is mine?


----------



## Lilly

thought i posted mine but i guess it didn't go thru...
Ilike all the trees especially the booze ones haha..add me to that list also.
here is one of mine...









and if interested here are more of my xmas displays and things
xmas displays pictures by imdiamondlilly - Photobucket


----------



## slimy

Brad Green said:


> Wife won't let me hang liquor in our tree, damn, well, here it is:


You got a LOT of stuff on your tree.

I was looking at the figures and ornaments very closely. I thought I saw a witch, but I'm not sure. I know there is a Frankenstein or ghost or something in there.


----------



## slimy

Lilly said:


> thought i posted mine but i guess it didn't go thru...
> Ilike all the trees especially the booze ones haha..add me to that list also.
> here is one of mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if interested here are more of my xmas displays and things
> http://s79.photobucket.com/albums/j136/imdiamondlilly/xmas%20stuff/xmas%20displays/


Your tree looks great, but it looks like it is being attacked by those little white aliens dressed in blue. Did you keep the alien theme throughout the rest of your decorations?

Just kidding. Hey I am going to totally steal your tupperware presents lighted thingy. What an excellent idea.


----------



## Lilly

thats cool on the presents... they are so easy to make i have another one in the works too.
y the little aliens are cute but one keeps deflating so it will soon be a flat alien skished by santa i guess.
use glass paint on those so light shows thru..


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

slimy said:


> You got a LOT of stuff on your tree.
> 
> I was looking at the figures and ornaments very closely. I thought I saw a witch, but I'm not sure. I know there is a Frankenstein or ghost or something in there.


Very nice, looks as though you put as much time in as you do Halloween!


----------



## Brad Green

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Very nice, looks as though you put as much time in as you do Halloween!


Takes about 8 hours to put it up, you can't see it in the picture but there's about 500 lights on it (chasers, bubble lights, mini's & 'crystals'), my wife likes alot of lights, what can I say. And yes Slimy, she might not let me hang booze on the tree, but I CAN get away with the ghosts of "A Christmas Carol" (no witch though, except for the one behind the tree on the wall).


----------



## uncle willie

little dark,but its mostly blue and sliver


----------



## Hellrazor

Heres mine. 1300 christmas lights on it this year... I usually put 1500 but ran out of room on this mo fo. My living room is a disaster in the 2nd pic. byt here goes anyway.


----------



## ScareShack

Heres my tree. As u can tell I dont care to much for tree decorating and even picking one out. Heres my charlie brown tree.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ok, a little late.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

And here is the dining room


----------



## slightlymad

That tree is very nice.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Thank you slightly


----------



## ScareShack

Jeff, ur tree looked awesome. nice job!


----------



## Lilly

Thought this might amuse some of you, I thought it was funny
my friends tree:








it's about 12 inches tall... including the angel


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I hear that 12 inches is good, but 2 is all you need?


----------



## scareme

Who told you that?


----------



## Northern Touch

Hers are tree from (06) we had to put it up and take down twice with the move and the new baby great Christmas...








here's the tree at the old place...








the tree at the new...we decorated on Dec 23rd. lol best Christmas ever!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Northern Touch said:


> Hers are tree from (06) we had to put it up and take down twice with the move and the new baby great Christmas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's the tree at the old place...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the tree at the new...we decorated on Dec 23rd. lol best Christmas ever!!!!


Does this mean you didn't do a tree?


----------



## Northern Touch

no no we put it up took it down and put it up all over again...and I mean all the decorations not to mention my son was born on th 20th we moved the on 18th it was a crazy Christmas.....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Northern Touch said:


> no no we put it up took it down and put it up all over again...and I mean all the decorations not to mention my son was born on th 20th we moved the on 18th it was a crazy Christmas.....


I was just saying, in not so many words, that no pictures were posted with your reply.


----------



## NecroBones

Heh, didn't spot this thread before.

2006:


2005:


Star Trek ships, Shotgun Shells, and minitaure swords. haha


----------



## slimy

In the first pic: did you light the background or is that the glow from the LED christmas lights on your blinds. It looks great.

Second pic: Love the traditional Christmas Swords and Battle Axes.


----------



## NecroBones

Yeah, that's the LED and fiber-optic lights casting the light on the blinds. I had the house lighting dimmed a bit for that shot.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Thought I would get this going again.
Let's see them trees!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

We have our tree up, but not decorated yet.


----------



## JohnnyL




----------



## GothicCandle

We didn't have a tree this year. We had a snowman.








Who, during the halloween season gets turned into a wizard/warlock.


----------



## Lauriebeast

Great pics everyone! Here's a pic of mine and the link to the rest of my display. The elf was made just a few days before Xmas.

















More pics here- Xmas 07 pictures by Lauriebeast - Photobucket


----------



## DeathTouch

First picture is of my house in st. Charles, the 2nd is at my girlfriend's house in Bowlingbrook, Illinois. The third picture is a treetopper I made for a White Elephant gift.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Nice pictures, love the 2nd one, she's a cutie!


----------



## DeathTouch

Did you notice what the tree topper was made out of?


----------



## slimy

Looks like pipe cleaners and pvc. 

Question: what the hell are you watching on TV in the second picture, and is that kind of thing appropriate for such a young girl to be around?

And how did Sickie miss the TV porn comment?

And why am I still asking questions?


----------



## DeathTouch

slimy said:


> Looks like pipe cleaners and pvc.
> 
> Question: what the hell are you watching on TV in the second picture, and is that kind of thing appropriate for such a young girl to be around?
> 
> And how did Sickie miss the TV porn comment?
> 
> And why am I still asking questions?


Pipe cleaners and PVC. Ahh, no. Ladies, can you help him out?

I am not sure what program it was. I thought we were watching Disney Channel.


----------



## Ghoulbug

omg!! that tree topper cracked me up? Just wondering if anyone actually wanted to use it??


----------



## Ghostess

My tree this year on Xmas morning before everyone ripped into the presents. I wish I'd taken a pic with no flash before I went to bed.

The rest of the holiday cra-- I mean pictures are here:

301 Moved Permanently


----------



## Ghostess

Hehehee.... my "outside" xmas tree....


----------

